# purebred ?



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

does she look pure bred ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes she does and yes she is beautiful, and no you should not breed her, not if you need to ask that question. 

Did you get a pedigree for her. Could you list her parents or the pedigree?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

oh thanks and no im not gonna breed her  oky will do


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

She looks purebred, but do you have a pedigree?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

no idont have it


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

her parents were police dogs both akc


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

She's a lovely girl


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ambiaxD said:


> her parents were police dogs both akc





ambiaxD said:


> no idont have it


If her parents were both police dogs and registered with the AKC, why don't you have any papers or a pedigree? 

Without that pedigree, you're never really go to know for sure. She does look like a purebred GSD though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

did you not purchase the papers?

Even the sire and dam's names -- you would get these even on your registration certificate, even if you did not purchase the pedigree. 

The problem when you buy a dog without papers is that they can say that the dog was a seeing eye dog, a police dog, an astronaut dog -- they can say anything, but it does not mean it is true. 

She is pretty, train her, love her.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

@lovley i meant ihave them but she was my parents dog and couldnt take care of here so igot her because ithought she was beautiful.and my parents are really far away im gonna have to tell them to send me the papers.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah thats what ithought at first to but imet her parents and the owners when she was a puppy.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Beautiful dog, looks purebred to me. Wondering why they did not give you any papers?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

i am a little confused are these the people that want her to improve or else?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

how old is she?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

@selzer she'll turn one on aug 29


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

also on the internet somewhere i heard long hair gsd have some disadvantages and shes long haired, is it ture ?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ambiaxD said:


> also on the internet somewhere i heard long hair gsd have some disadvantages and shes long haired, is it ture ?


Your girl is a stock coat, not a long coat. What makes you think she's a long coat?

To your question, disadvantages in which way? Showing? Temperament? Grooming? What exactly are you referring to?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

oh okay haha thanks. and by health.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

ambiaxD said:


> oh okay haha thanks. *and by health*.


Not true.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, she is a stock coat. And she is still a puppy, and will be for about another year. Please treat her as such, lots of training classes, lots of play, lots of praise. I know it is just semantics, but in a previous post you said "when she was a puppy." She _is _a puppy. It may make dealing with things with her easier for you if you remember she is a baby. They get big fast, and they look like adults, but they mature much slower than small dogs. And it is easy to forget that she is a baby.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

selzer said:


> No, she is a stock coat. And she is still a puppy, and will be for about another year. Please treat her as such, lots of training classes, lots of play, lots of praise. I know it is just semantics, but in a previous post you said "when she was a puppy." She _is _a puppy. It may make dealing with things with her easier for you if you remember she is a baby. They get big fast, and they look like adults, but they mature much slower than small dogs. And it is easy to forget that she is a baby.


Good point, selzer. Just because they look like adults, doesn't mean their minds are capable of thinking like one. Their bodies mature MUCH faster than their minds.

At just a year, I'd still consider her a puppy as well. Heck, I'm just starting to consider my 3 year old not a puppy anymore even though she still acts like one from time to time.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

oh okay thankyou  whats th difference between long and stock ? it seems long to me ..


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Here's a good writeup on the long coats...

The Coated German Shepherd - AKA, long haired German Shepherd


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah think Rough Collie -- lots of ear floofies, feathering all down the legs and heavier tail, and the hair under the chest much longer, heavy long mane. Kind of like a collie.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She looks pure bred, and very sweet!

Your story keeps changing. Your parents were going to make you give her away because she keeps jumping on people. Now your parents are far away and you took the dog for them? So if they are far away, and you are the main owner/care taker, how can they be bothered by her jumping?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL sorry iment that my grandparents ! ahha. there pretty old and she was demanding they didnt have time to take care of her,so i took her.


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

im only 16 thats why..


----------



## Libra girl (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful looking Girl


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Why ask if she is purebred if you have seen the parents and know she is registered or has papers that you are waiting to get?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

RogueRed26 said:


> Why ask if she is purebred if you have seen the parents and know she is registered or has papers that you are waiting to get?


Yes, that seems very strange. You know for a fact that the parents are police dogs because you met them, but you don't know for a fact if they were purebred?


----------



## ambiaxD (Jun 15, 2011)

well iknow shes purebred but my cousin keeps saying she dosnt look it.. so ijust wanted others opinoions


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

might be unpopular with this comment but I am very sceptical that "both parents were "police dogs" " at least my definition which means an active , trained, certified dog . Often any GSD is called a "police dog" just like any collie may be a "lassie dog" you get the drift.

Wherever the dog is or whatever the dog is she deserves good management , good nutrition , good choices made on her behalf (training, not breeding etc), deserves a good life .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## TNShepherd (Jun 20, 2011)

Lin said:


> Yes, that seems very strange. You know for a fact that the parents are police dogs because you met them, but you don't know for a fact if they were purebred?


Off topic but ROFL to your Image...


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, I can't imagine what else she could be looking at her pictures. She is beautiful.


----------

